
G.M. Says Its Driverless Car Could Be in Fleets by Next Year - gkop
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/business/gm-driverless-car.html
======
Shivetya
since these are city locations only I am curious if they are following the
Audi example of limiting the maximum speed they will run. i have read articles
of Audi keeping a very low limit and the next stage raising it but requiring
an "escape" where the car can pull over if the driver fails to interact when
required.

going to be so liberating for many people when autonomous cars can be called
on demand. anecdotal but i have friends who need treatment on a regular basis
that cannot drive themselves and buses are not close enough but this tech can
free them to not have to rely on volunteers

------
jaimex2
key word is 'could'

------
IshKebab
Yeah, not going to happen. Google are the leaders in this and even they are
still quite far away from reliable driverless cars even in simple road layouts
(American suburbs) which they have fully mapped.

~~~
dogma1138
Google don’t seem to be the leader in all honesty.

I would say that the current leader is MobilEye as they actually have nearly
30M cars with their hardware and or software out there with various degree of
driving assist and autonomy and they are the only single vendor that adds
millions of cars each year to their ecosystem so far.

On the contenter side I see NVIDIA as being the closest out there to a
complete solution that is production ready for L4/5 autonomy out there.

